# I got paris hilton autograph.



## macface (Dec 24, 2006)

I was in rodeo drive in beverly hills in the neiman marcus store.As  I  was  walkin  out  paris  was  walking  by  with  her  sister  nicky.I  got  excited  and  rush  her  for  an  autograph  she  smile  and  said  yes.nicky just walk in the store.I know it sounds weird I couldnt believe  it.I started calling all my friends right after that.I wish I would of had a camera.


----------



## franimal (Dec 24, 2006)

how does she look in person?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 24, 2006)

haha i f'in hate hollywood lived there alot of my life im sooo glad i moved.


----------



## macface (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_how does she look in person?_

 
shes very skinny more in person she had her hair in a bun with some big designer sun glasses she took of her sunglases she was wearing little bit of makeup I was cheking her out from head to toe Im only 5 5 feet tall shes was much more taller than me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_haha i f'in hate hollywood lived there alot of my life im sooo glad i moved._

 
I hate going there! my friends always want to go to hollywood and highland. walk the star walk.. I always feel dirty when I come home.. and i try not to touch anything while im there.. lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 24, 2006)

You know you live Hollywood and Vine, dont lie =P


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

It is always so strange running into a celebrity, isn't it? Kind of surreal.  Like you tripped and fell into a television. 

A friend of mine met Paris in a store in NYC.  She got her autograph and a pic too.  She wasn't really into Paris, it was more the novelty (although she told Paris she was a HUGE fan, so that Paris would agree to the photo and autograph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Obviously Nikki wasn't to sociable, but was Paris pleasant to you?


----------



## macface (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It is always so strange running into a celebrity, isn't it? Kind of surreal.  A friend of mine met Paris in a store in NYC.  She got her autograph and a pic too.  She wasn't really into Paris, it was more the novelty (although she told Paris she was a HUGE fan, so that Paris would agree to the photo and autograph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Obviously Nikki wasn't to sociable, but was Paris pleasant to you?_

 
yeah to me it was just like every other day and I wasnt in the mood of going anywhere that day.I didnt really care about nikki anyways I had heard that she didnt like to get bother.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I hate going there! my friends always want to go to hollywood and highland. walk the star walk.. I always feel dirty when I come home.. and i try not to touch anything while im there.. lol_

 
omg im soooo glad im not the only one that feels that way the place just looks dirty and feels dirty its soo odd i always feel like taking a shower once i come back from there the few times i have gone there its more of a touristy place then a place where you actually go to do things hahah


----------



## Raerae (Dec 25, 2006)

You go there to party


----------



## macface (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_omg im soooo glad im not the only one that feels that way the place just looks dirty and feels dirty its soo odd i always feel like taking a shower once i come back from there the few times i have gone there its more of a touristy place then a place where you actually go to do things hahah_

 
Its dirty everywhere anywhere public


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 25, 2006)

Omg, she can write?????


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Omg, she can write?????_

 
hahahah omg. thats probably the ONLY thing she knows how to write since shes been practicing her whole life..could you imagine? young paris in her room " i gotta find out how to sign my name because one day im going to be famous for no reason at all...and thats hotttttttttt."


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_Its dirty everywhere anywhere public_

 
yes but huge touristy places the MOST! I dunno I dont have people peeing in the streets downtown in my area...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You know you live Hollywood and Vine, dont lie =P_

 
no thats where I work. .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kidding. but can you imagine living in such madness? ..and I though traffic in santa barbara was bad.. ..

why is it that people think that laying on their horns will make that ambulance and police officer move out of the way faster with that smashed up car? hmm?


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Omg, she can write?????_

 





 brilliant.

i'm not a fan of paris. i don't want to bust your bubble as meeting a celeb you admire is very fun and surreal. it's great that she was nice about signing an autograph for you.


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Omg, she can write?????_

 
ha ha ha


----------



## little teaser (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_I was in rodeo drive in beverly hills in the neiman marcus store.As I was walkin out paris was walking by with her sister nicky.I got excited and rush her for an autograph she smile and said yes.nicky just walk in the store.I know it sounds weird I couldnt believe it.I started calling all my friends right after that.I wish I would of had a camera.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that was cool of her to give you a autograph. i got one from tommy lee a couple years ago at the airport in honolulu, i was there picking up a friend that flew in to see me, im like omg thats tommy lee she was like "who cares" i dont like him. i left her standing there while i went to get his autograph he stuck out of the crowd cause he was soooooo effin tall


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't care much about Paris, but I'm glad you had an exciting encouter with her.

I've had my fair share of celebrity sightings, it's awesome especially if it's someone you like, lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_hahahah omg. thats probably the ONLY thing she knows how to write since shes been practicing her whole life..could you imagine? young paris in her room " i gotta find out how to sign my name because one day im going to be famous for no reason at all...and thats hotttttttttt."_


----------

